# Long overdue greetings!



## Kevin Kliesch (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Some of you may know me from the work I've done over the past decade. One of the most recent gigs I completed was Disney's "Tangled," in which I did all of the mockups and orchestrations. The Wall Street Journal interviewed me late last year about the work I did; here's the link to the video: http://online.wsj.com/video/in-disn...1E6-4594-8789-FF72F3D722D6.html?mod=googlewsj

I'm currently scoring the "Thundercats" reboot for Warner Bros. It's wall-to-wall music, and it's 99% virtual orchestra (the other 1% is me on live brass and an amazing woodwind player I'm using).

Were it not for Frederick sending me a friend request on Facebook, I would have never known this board existed (I know, I don't get out much...  ).

I'm very happy to be here to learn and contribute. I'm looking forward to the spirited discussions that will no doubt ensue.


----------



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Kevin

Really cool having you drop on by here.

I have a question for you. I watched the video on the link. When you get sent the piano version do you always get a score/midi file, or do you ever have to transcribe some of the time. Also... do you get handwritten scores ?


----------



## Kevin Kliesch (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Doug,

I was sent a MIDI file of every cue. Each cue had about 2 tracks of piano. I was never sent a handwritten score - Alan writes directly to DP. I didn't really have to "transcribe," since everything was there - but I did have to do quite a bit of creative orchestration around the 2 tracks of piano.

HTH,
Kevin


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome Kevin, I can't wait to see what you have to contribute to the forum! I saw the video a while back on Michael Patti's "Where's the Orchestra" blog and I also just recently saw Tangled and it was such an awesome film. Congrats on the gig.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to VI, Kevin. Great having you here! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Farkle (Apr 18, 2011)

Frederick Russ @ Sun Apr 17 said:


> Welcome to VI, Kevin. Great having you here! Enjoy the forum.



Hi, Kevin, welcome to VI!

Ah, a kindred spirit. I was one of the mockup artists and orchestrators in NY on the Wonderpets show... one of the cooler gigs; congratulations on Entangled!

And, the Thundercats was one of my bread-and-butter cartoons, growing up. Can't wait to hear your work on it; I hope you're having a blast with that and other projects!

All the best,

Mike


----------



## David Story (Apr 18, 2011)

Kevin Kliesch @ Sun Apr 17 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> ...One of the most recent gigs I completed was Disney's "Tangled," in which I did all of the mockups and orchestrations...
> I'm currently scoring the "Thundercats" reboot for Warner Bros. It's wall-to-wall music...



Welcome, Kevin! We met at a screening of Tangled in LA, you were really modest. I think that score sounds amazing, magical.

As for wall-to-wall music in animation, that's how it always is, right? - play everything!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Kevin - loved the Tangled score, so look forward to hearing Thundercats! 

Cheers

Sean


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice to see you here Kevin.


----------

